# Pm1228 Potential Stand



## john.oliver35 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi All,

I notice that MSC/Enco has this Kennedy bench  (W5405XUGW) on sale at $639.  It appears to me like this would make a good stand for a PM1228 (which I plan or order, ... and keep planning to order, ... any day now):






The height is 34.5", and top width is 20".  Seems about right for the for the lathe.  I am a little concerned that the base is probably around 18" wide - I want to minimize instability, especially if I need to 'walk' the stand + lathe around a bit to get it into final position.  

I like the combination of shelves and drawers, and for $339 more than the 'stock' stand Matt sells it seems like an OK deal.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this?  Perhaps the Kennedy reputation has my attention and I am better off with a Harbor Freight lower box like Franco used?

Opinions and blunt advice welcomed!


----------



## tweinke (Nov 20, 2016)

Is the bench rated for enough weight? You could add a frame underneath for casters/ levelers.


----------



## john.oliver35 (Nov 20, 2016)

The load capacity is rated at #2000.  The lathe weighs ~#550


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 20, 2016)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Nov 22, 2016)

2000 lbs load support, it will be fine, and stable. Look at this link notice I put 3/8 x 2 x 3o steel on the top to spread out the load. Mine is an old craftsman same design... lathe is fine, would not suggest casters also. That is one great lathe you will be ordering.... 

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm1228-in-born.51805/#post-436325


----------



## gregc (Jun 5, 2017)

I am planning to buy a pm1228 soon and looked at the different rolling benches with the same thoughts. I got a Milwaukee bench at a close out.  Had to repaint blue to match. However I went with the 52" as the lathe is 50".  Probably could even
Hold a pm1236 if I change my mind  before I order.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

